# INTEL OR AMD????



## loo_31 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi, frndz I have intel.....

Which one do u prefer and why?

Plz comment.......


----------



## soham (Jan 22, 2006)

i find that intel is good for average computing . but if u r a pro gamer then u can't get anything better than amd , specially AMD FX & X2 . moerover amd processors produce less heat than their previous counterparts .


----------



## loo_31 (Jan 22, 2006)

soham said:
			
		

> i find that intel is good for average computing . but if u r a pro gamer then u can't get anything better than amd , specially AMD FX & X2 . moerover amd processors produce less heat than their previous counterparts .



I really agree with you.......


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 22, 2006)

oh my god not again

at this forum AMD will win no matter folks
this is the 100th time this is bein asked
my vote for AMD tooo


----------



## goobimama (Jan 22, 2006)

I prefer Intel to AMD for stability. I have had a lot of problems with AMDs. Four of them in total. I have used Asus motherboards, Nforce chipsets and all those combinations but something just goes wrong. But my Intel systems on original intel boards, they just go on and on...

I guess when it comes to games, AMD wins hands down (or Intel loses pants down).

I'm going all Intel from now on...


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 22, 2006)

all of u guys have not voted or something, why is it showing only 1 vote for AMD to me....

anyhow, AMD will win, no confusion about that, this is the 348527835639048th post on this one.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 22, 2006)

I will go with intel anyday because its the best.


----------



## tuXian (Jan 24, 2006)

soham said:
			
		

> i find that intel is good for average computing . but if u r a pro gamer then u can't get anything better than amd , specially AMD FX & X2 . moerover amd processors produce less heat than their previous counterparts .



yeah I agree the new AMD's are far cooler than there predecessors.

And regarding many complaining of probs... did u get it assembled from a dealer who was pushing Intel? coz they do such kinds things to prove their point.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 25, 2006)

AMD is the best. It beats Intel on many performance counts. Anyway I won't say more as this is one of the eternal favourite debates.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 25, 2006)

this topic has been discussed many times


----------



## techpras (Jan 27, 2006)

i will go with intel too


----------



## rollcage (Jan 28, 2006)

*<------*


----------



## Tech&ME (Jan 28, 2006)

OK I don't know how many of you have used SERVERs besides using the regular DESKTOPs.

Intel has SpeedStep Technology in there new processors (dual core, EM64T to be precise)

Intel also has this SpeedStep Technology in there desktop board, (Extreme Edition, 945, 955, upwards.)

So, What is this SpeedStep technology --- Low Power Comsumption and heat generation.

Intel processors are stable, scalable(supports DD2 at higher density), and reliable.

One Vote for INTEL.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 28, 2006)

Well 

I think PowerPC  G5 rulez

LOL


----------



## maverickrohan (Feb 3, 2006)

U guys are actually having a Poll on this........

AMD ROX.......have writtion pages n pages on the forum..........wanna know why i like it...search for those pages urself.......


----------



## spikygv (Feb 6, 2006)

intel is more stable and in my opinion faster for general average computing and ripping vedios.
But for games AMD is the best.Depends on ur use.
hey , and heat probs are solved in amds , i think more heat is in intel . 
But apparently , amd is the FUTURE . 
sadly , i use intel and i have to vote for it. But when i bought the PC , i felt i did the right chioce as i dont do too much gaming,.


----------



## coolendra (Feb 6, 2006)

have INTEL but support AMD !!!!!!!!!


lol


----------



## ashnik (Feb 7, 2006)

is there any program that will search for such threads and vote for AMD automatically, i can't vote everytime, but i won't be able to sleep if i won't !!
so here goes my vote to AMD.


----------



## rollcage (Feb 7, 2006)

ashnik said:
			
		

> is there any program that will search for such threads and vote for AMD automatically, i can't vote everytime, but i won't be able to sleep if i won't !!
> so here goes my vote to AMD.



   Oh man..that will be kool..infact I will do that too


----------



## spikygv (Feb 7, 2006)

guys , think of a broader view. PLZ note that this is my opinion only.
suppose this poll was open to public ( even to those who dont access the net ) , i think intel wud get above 50% atleast. most people havent yet accepted that amd is better , people still think amd have heat probls . most vendors sell more intels to common guys . Now the trend as i see , is for 915 ( huh , most ppl dont even mention the mobo name, just the chipset ) and i still cant beleive how many 845 's are being sold . Many ppl dont even know abt dual core and HT . most ppl expect a good PC for 25-30k including UPS and table !!!!!
if a kid in the house asks for a graphics card , well he gets it , the vendor puts a cheapest 845 mobo su[pporting agp8x and cheapest card supporting dx9 , say fx5200 from XFX . ??

Look , i'm quite happy with my intel rig even in gaming. guys, do u actually see a BIG difference in gaming if 2 pc's , one of intel and one of amd have everything same including graphics card ? i feel most of us are seeing diff in the charts of the benchmarks, i dont think we can diff , 90fps from 105 fps ?and i have to accept that my intel PC is much faster at ripping DVD's etc..

Also, many guys say that they are not happy with stability in amd.i dont know the reason and i am not balmming amd for that . but i dont see that happening often in intel ??

PLZ , i am emphasizing again that this is only my view . What can u say ?
Plz dont forget to think od the trend . tech once introduced takes quite some time for ppl to get used to and start buying in larger scale in india . 

BYE


----------



## maverickrohan (Feb 7, 2006)

what ur saying is true.........but then if techies like us dont make the general public aware of th realities.......who else will.what i am against, is the undude polirization of the market on Intel's side, for no ryhme or reason, even though they give a bad price to performance ratio......and about ur DVD ripping n stuff....i beg to differ..please check out the latest charts on THG


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Feb 9, 2006)

coolendra said:
			
		

> have INTEL but support AMD !!!!!!!!!



*me too*


----------



## spikygv (Feb 10, 2006)

maverickrohan said:
			
		

> what ur saying is true.........but then if techies like us dont make the general public aware of th realities.......who else will.what i am against, is the undude polirization of the market on Intel's side, for no ryhme or reason, even though they give a bad price to performance ratio......and about ur DVD ripping n stuff....i beg to differ..please check out the latest charts on THG



u r right , yes , i was comparing it with much older amd's .

But still  tech changes take quite some time to enter into the market , it cant be done in a day . But why do i hear problems or dissatisfaction with even newer amd's . It's not only that guy (previous page ) who has probs with amd . I can point out quite a no. of guys like that. Why ??

I can bet that it'll take atleast 3yrs for the trend to change . Speaking of graphics cards , very few peopple actuaally buy them . so i shud say there is scope for development of onboard graphcis ? 

How the onborad graphics in amd chipsets compared to that of intel's . I havent seen the ones now . if u can give a briefing of them .

BYE


----------



## pratheesh_prakash (Feb 10, 2006)

I had intel P4, now switched to AMD....
one more vote for AMD....


----------



## kalpik (Feb 10, 2006)

AMD.. Always..


----------

